# Wlan Installation

## senti

Hallo,

wollte WLan auf meinem Laptop einrichten.

Habe eine Intel Pro 2200 Mini-PCI Wlan-Modul nach IEEE 802.11 b/g Standard

Habe dafür folgendes bereits aktiviert:

```
Device Drivers ==>

  Network device support ==>

    * Wireless lan (non hamradio)
```

Dann

```
emerge wireless-tools
```

 Erledigt

Weiter 

```
emerge ipw2200 ipw2200-firmware
```

 ging nicht, da pakete auf "Masked" stehen, daher auch ein "modprobe ipw2200" nicht möglich, weiter konnte ich nicht versuchen.

```
# emerge ipw2200 ipw2200-firmware

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "ipw2200" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.3 (masked by: package.mask)

# Christian Heim <phreak@gentoo.org> (19 Jan 2007)

# Masked, pending removal in 30 days. Please stop using the external package

# and use the in-kernel equivalents

- net-wireless/ipw2200-1.2.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.2-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

```

Muss ich sonst noch etwas im Kernel aktivieren oder was mach ich sonst falsch?

Danke

----------

## Reto Hasler

Hallo

Schreib mal folgende Zeile in die Datei /etc/portage/packages.keywords:

```
net-wireless/ipw2200 ~x86
```

Danach versuche es nochmals mit dem letzten emerge, das bei dir nicht funktioniert hat. Eingentlich solltest du so die Treiber installieren können.

----------

## blu3bird

Leider können sehr viele Leute kein Englisch, daher übersetz ichs mal:

 *Quote:*   

> Masked, pending removal in 30 days. Please stop using the external package and use the in-kernel equivalents

 

Maskiert, ausstehende Löschung in 30 Tagen. Bitte höhr auf das externe Packet zu benutzen und nimm (stattdessen) das Gegenstück im Kernel.

----------

## senti

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Leider können sehr viele Leute kein Englisch, daher übersetz ichs mal:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Masked, pending removal in 30 days. Please stop using the external package and use the in-kernel equivalents 
> 
> Maskiert, ausstehende Löschung in 30 Tagen. Bitte höhr auf das externe Packet zu benutzen und nimm (stattdessen) das Gegenstück im Kernel.

 

wo kann ich da dieses Packet finden?

----------

## blu3bird

Im Kernel.

Device Drivers  ---> Network device support  ---> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  ---> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

----------

## senti

das hab ich auch bereits integriert aber wenn ich dann folgende Module aufrufe, kommen Fehlermeldungen:

```
Das Modul ipw2200 sollte sich nun in den Kernel laden lassen:

modprobe ipw2200 <= FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found

Um verschlüsselte Verbindungen zu benutzen sollten noch folgende Module geladen werden:

modprobe ieee80211 <= FATAL: Module ieee80211 not found

modprobe ieee80211_crypt <= FATAL: Module ieee80211_crypt not found

modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep <= FATAL: Module ieee80211_crypt_wep not found.

modprobe ieee80211_crypt_ccmp <= konnte geladen werden

modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip  <= konnte geladen werden
```

gehe nach diesem wiki vor: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Ipw2200

Beim booten erscheint was von ipw2200 load und dann wieder nicht geladen...

...

----------

## senti

 *Reto Hasler wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Schreib mal folgende Zeile in die Datei /etc/portage/packages.keywords:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dass habe ich eingetragen aber gleiche fehler erneut.

habe auch die treiber im kernel aktiviert, aber ohne erfolg

----------

## senti

so, mittlerweile habe ich alle nötigen treiber installiert aber habe erhebliche probleme, mein WLan einzurichten:

meine /etc/conf.d/net schaut so aus:

```
# WLAN

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_eth0=60
```

Meine /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="MeinWlan"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk=...

}

```

habt ihr noch tips?

Möchte auf jedenfall WPA2 einrichten.

----------

## big-birdy

Hi.

Was für ein Notebook hast du? Welche Fehlermeldungen erhälst du?

----------

## Anarcho

Wichtig: Auch den Kernel-internen ipw2200 Treiber als Modul und nicht fest in den Kernel kompilieren. Sonst kommt es zu problemen beim laden der Firmware (diese muss natürlich weiterhin emerged werden), siehe dmesg.

----------

## senti

Die Treiber sind entsprechend als Module im Kernel

Bei iwconfig kommt diese Meldung:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

Eigentlich soll meine Wlanverbindung über eth1 laufen, über eth0 läuft das ganze über LAN

Meine /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf schaut so aus:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="meinessid"

        #psk="meinpasswort"

        psk=vielebuchstabenundzahlen

}

```

Meine /etc/conf.d/net

```
# WLAN

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_eth1=60
```

Last edited by senti on Tue Feb 27, 2007 6:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Es scheint, als findet iwconfig deine eth1 Karte nicht.

Hast du die Module auch geladen? Was sagt ein dmesg|grep net?

Tobi

----------

## senti

Ausgabe:

```
 dmesg|grep net

ipw2200: failed to register network device

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Du nutzt die Kernel Treiber? Und die 2200er Firmware ausm Portage?

Sicher, dass du eine 2200er Karte hast?

Hast du etwas durcheinander gemixt? Weil du vorher ja das Paket aus Portage nehmen wolltest...

Deinstallier es mal, wenn du es noch drauf haben solltest.

Tobi

----------

## senti

 *Quote:*   

> Du nutzt die Kernel Treiber? Und die 2200er Firmware ausm Portage?

 

Kerneltreiber: ja

FW aus Portage: nein

 *Quote:*   

> Sicher, dass du eine 2200er Karte hast?

 

Ganz sicher

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du etwas durcheinander gemixt? Weil du vorher ja das Paket aus Portage nehmen wolltest...
> 
> Deinstallier es mal, wenn du es noch drauf haben solltest.

 

aus Portage ging nicht, daher auch nicht installiert

----------

## firefly

 *senti wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sicher, dass du eine 2200er Karte hast? 
> 
> Ganz sicher

 

Um wirklich sicher zu gehen gib mal bitte die ausgabe von 

```
lspci
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Du brauchst aber noch die FW ausm Portage Tree.

emerge net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

Tobi

----------

## senti

hier die ausgabe:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/                          O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor                           to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor                           to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Grap                          hics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics De                          vice (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U                          SB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U                          SB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U                          SB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Co                          ntroller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (re                          v 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 0                          3)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Cont                          roller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH                          4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

01:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (re                          v 02)

01:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connec                          tion (rev 05)

01:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Cont                          roller (PHY/Link)

01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139                          C+ (rev 10)

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du die FW draufgemacht?

Was sagt dmesg, direkt nachdem du das Modul geladen hast?

Tobi

----------

## senti

so, hoffe, dass nun alles im kernel ist.

ausgabe dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc-Version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Mon Feb 26 21:23:51 GMT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f7d0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7d0000 - 000000003f7df000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7df000 - 000000003f800000 (ACPI NVS)

user-defined physical RAM map:

 user: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 user: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 user: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 user: 0000000000100000 - 000000003a200000 (usable)

34MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 238080) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   238080

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   238080

On node 0 totalpages: 238080

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 68 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 8636 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f63b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x07000413 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x07000413 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0200

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x07000413 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7df040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  1ABWG 1ABWG001 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3a200000:c5e00000)

Detected 600.052 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 236220

Kernel command line: vga=864 mem=930m root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 937004k/952320k available (3027k kernel code, 14736k reserved, 711k data, 264k init, 34816k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 704 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04ae000 - 0xc04f0000   ( 264 kB)

      .data : 0xc03f4e88 - 0xc04a6b14   ( 711 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03f4e88   (3027 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1200.94 BogoMIPS (lpj=6004707)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e28)

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2151k freed

PM: Adding info for No Bus:platform

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

PM: Adding info for acpi:acpi

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pci0000:00

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #02 (-#05) is hidden behind transparent bridge #01 (-#01) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:00.0

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:00.1

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:00.3

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:02.0

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:02.1

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.0

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.1

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.2

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.7

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1e.0

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1f.0

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1f.1

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1f.3

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1f.5

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:01:03.0

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:01:07.0

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:01:0a.0

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:01:0c.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pnp0

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:00

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:01

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:02

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:03

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:04

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:05

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:06

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:07

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:08

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:09

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1254-0x1254 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x12d4-0x12d4 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1300-0x1375 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1377-0x137f has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:01:03.0

  IO window: 0000c000-0000c0ff

  IO window: 0000c400-0000c4ff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-41ffffff

  MEM window: 44000000-45ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: ffb00000-ffbfffff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-41ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:03.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

PM: Adding info for platform:pcspkr

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 8060K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

PM: Adding info for platform:vesafb.0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xf8980000, using 2000k, total 8000k

vesafb: mode is 1280x800x8, linelength=1280, pages=6

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Pseudocolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=0:0:0:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pnp1

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

intelfb: intelfb_init

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.4

intelfb: intelfb_setup

intelfb: no options

intelfb: intelfb_pci_register

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

intelfb: fb aperture: 0xf0000000/0x8000000, MMIO region: 0xffe80000/0x80000

intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.

intelfb: cleanup

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

PM: Adding info for platform:serial8250

PM: Adding info for No Bus:isa

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG HM100JC, ATA DISK drive

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ide0

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

PM: Adding info for ide:0.0

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: QSI DVDRW SDW-042, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ide1

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

PM: Adding info for ide:1.0

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 195371568 sectors (100030 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

PM: Adding info for platform:i8042

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

PM: Adding info for serio:serio0

PM: Adding info for serio:serio1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

PM: Adding info for serio:serio2

PM: Adding info for platform:eisa.0

PM: Adding info for serio:serio3

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 21:21:22 Feb 26 2007

PM: Adding info for serio:serio4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

i810: Intel ICH4 found at IO 0xe400 and 0xe000, MEM 0xffdff800 and 0xffdff400, IRQ 3

i810: Intel ICH4 mmio at 0xf8804800 and 0xf8806400

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

i810_audio: Primary codec has ID 0

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

i810_audio: Connection 0 with codec id 0

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: VIA97 (Unknown)

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 supports AMAP, total channels = 2

es1371: version v0.32 time 21:21:27 Feb 26 2007

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.13 (Tue Nov 28 14:07:24 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x926eb1, caps: 0x804719/0x0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xffdffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

PM: Adding info for usb:usb1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.1_ep00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:1-0:1.0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.1_ep81

psmouse.c: Failed to reset mouse on isa0060/serio3

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000e480

PM: Adding info for usb:usb2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.1_ep00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:2-0:1.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.1_ep81

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 5, io base 0x0000e800

PM: Adding info for usb:usb3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.1_ep00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:3-0:1.0

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.1_ep81

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 0x0000e880

PM: Adding info for usb:usb4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.1_ep00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:4-0:1.0

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.1_ep81

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

PM: Adding info for usb:3-1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.2_ep00

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:3-1:1.0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.2_ep81

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: HID 062a:0000 as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 062a:0000] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /class/input/input3

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio3

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PM: Adding info for ieee1394:fw-host0

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[ffbfe800-ffbfefff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 7340, nTxLock = 58726

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

PM: Adding info for ieee1394:00030d4922302b9a

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d4922302b9a]

PM: Adding info for ieee1394:00030d4922302b9a-0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4kdmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:01:07.0 failed with error -5

Adding 915696k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:915696k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:03.0 [1584:3200]

Yenta: adjusting diagnostic: 40 -> 60

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:01:03.0, mfunc 0x000c1002, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00d0, PCI irq 3

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#01) from #01 to #05

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xc000 - 0xcfff

cs: IO port probe 0xc000-0xcfff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xffb00000 - 0xffbfffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x40000000 - 0x41ffffff

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf903c400, 00:03:0d:14:e4:cc, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage from process: cardmgr.

pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.

pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html for details.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: excluding 0x860-0x867

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x200-0x20f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

[drm] Initialized i915 1.5.0 20060119 on minor 0

[drm] Initialized i915 1.5.0 20060119 on minor 1

```

----------

## Knieper

 *senti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> meine /etc/conf.d/net schaut so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Muesste da als Treiber nicht ipw (wpa_supplicant_eth0=-Dipw) statt madwifi stehen?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
#wlan0

modules_eth0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

So sieht meine aus.

@senti: Was sagt nun ein iwconfig?

Tobi

----------

## senti

Bei iwconfig kommt diese Meldung:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

----------

## MoinMan

Du hast laut dmesg folgendes Probleme:

 *Quote:*   

> ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
> 
> ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2
> 
> ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2
> ...

 

ipw2200 kann also die Firmware nicht laden und damit auch nicht starten. Hast du das Paket ipw2200-firmware installiert? Falls ja vielleicht einfach nochmals installieren.

----------

## senti

wenn ich installieren mag, kommt:

```
 # emerge ipw2200-firmware

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the sys-apps/coldplug package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

mache ich dies:

```
# emerge --pretend ipw2200-firmware

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-104-r11)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-104-r11 [087-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0 
```

weiß nicht sorecht, was ich da zun muss

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -C sys-apps/coldplug && emerge ipw2200-firmware

Dein System scheint ja ganz schön alt zu sein.

Wann hast du das letzte mal emerge --sync und alle Pakete upgedatet?

Tobi

----------

## senti

soo, jetzt habe ich mein system mal geupdatetet und nun kommen folgende Meldung:

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth2      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth1      no wireless extensions.

```

oher kommt nun eth2? entweder hab ich eth0 (wlan) oder eth1 (netzwerkkabel), so sollts ausschauen.

Meine /etc/conf.d/net schaut so aus:

```
#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

# WLAN

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_eth0=60

```

Meine /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

```
INTERFACES="eth0"

ARGS="-w"

ARGS_eth0="-Dwext"
```

Meine /etc/conf.d/wireless

```
INTERFACES="eth0"

ARGS="-w"

ARGS_eth0="-Dwext"

```

demsg gibt mttlerweile dies u.a aus

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.4kdmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZR (14 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

```

Jemand noch tips?

----------

## Finswimmer

Sieht doch alles gut aus.

Also richte alles so ein, dass es über eth2 läuft und viel spaß mit Wlan...

Tobi

----------

## senti

habe doch schon alles eingerichtet aber es kommt keine verbindung zustande

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Configs die du gepostet hast, laufen alle für eht0. 

iwconfig zeigt aber eth2 als deine WlanKarte an.

--> So kann es nicht gehen.

Was kommt denn als "Fehlermeldung"?

Du kannst wpa_supplicant auch per Hand starten, da siehst du den Output besser.

Kannst du es evtl zuerst mit wep testen?

Tobi

----------

## senti

frage mich auch als, wo auf einmal eth2 herkommt...

mittlerweile wird meine SSID bei iwconfig angezeigt:

```
eth2      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"MEINEID"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:04:0E:D4:99:A7   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:1C54-2A07-99FF-6CD7-3339-43E6-8357-0176-274A-BDBD-627E-F7DA-1133-EA07-F894-F216   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=78/100  Signal level=-37 dBm  Noise level=-87 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:1  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:26

```

----------

## senti

so, habe es nun auch mal mit WEP versucht aber irgendwie bekomme ich keine verbindung zustande, obwohl die karte zu funktionieren scheint "ssid wird angezeigt und der key ebenfalls und verbindung steht so bei 93%.

was kann ich sonst noch so tun?

----------

## Finswimmer

Was heißt "kein Verbindung"?

Du musst nachdem du dich mit iwconfig verbunden hast, auch mit ifconfig deinem Rechner eine IP geben.

Tobi

----------

## senti

die IP wird doch vollkommen automatisch über DHCP vergeben..

----------

## Finswimmer

Ok. Wenn dem so ist, brauchst du das natürlich nicht...  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## senti

habe nunmal diesen befehl ausgeführt und es wird zur Zeit lediglich meine SSID angezeigt:

Was kann man den noch tun? Kann doch eigentlich gar nicht so schwer sein:

```
# [b]wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d[/b]

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='MEINEID'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Operation not supported

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Operation not supported

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:03:0d:14:e4:cc

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - Driver does not support WPA.

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT, trying SIOCSIWENCODE

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_iface bind(PF_UNIX) failed: Address already in use

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth1' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

Failed to add interface eth1

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x0 - Failed to disable WPA in the driver.

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not supported

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

----------

## WiredEd

Also da steht doch immer noch dieser hässliche -Dmadwifi in deiner /etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine /etc/conf.d/net schaut so aus:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

da muss ein -Dwext rein!

und dann vergiss die /etc/conf.d/wireless. da kannst du alles auskommentieren. das ist nur intreressant für iwconfig mit WEP oder unverschlüsselte verbindungen.

in die /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf muss für WPA z.B. rein:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=10

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2 # wenn der AP keinen Broadcast macht

network={

        ssid="<ssid>"

        psk="<totalgeheim>"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

}

```

oder bei WPA2 z.B.:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=10

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2 # wenn der AP keinen Broadcast macht

network={

        ssid="<ssid>"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

#       psk="<psk im klartext" # oder besser:

        psk=<als HEX>

}

dann klappts auch ^^

```

----------

